# What legit test should feel like



## kingsamson (May 27, 2015)

Okay fellas, its time to stop getting scammed. Im gona post a lesson here, it is not my words, but from someone who I respect very much.
They are a top level pro, I suggest reading carefully.

Im tired of seeing fellas get scammed, im tired of fellas using bunk gear and never getting big and wasting their hard earned money! No one should have to go through the shit I went through.

      ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"today i wold like to talk about the diff between legit hormone and bunk hormone...i wil take testosterona and talk about it alittle for the bodybuilders who realy dont know what to look for to knwo if they got legit product in their hands

legit testosterona charcters will never change ...no matter what the sponsor tell you ...they can say their shit shines bright in the darkness...they can say it is smellless oils....they can tell you their shit is clear as the day light ....they can tell you their shit was tested and they got some stupid papers to confirm it which by the way is easily faked...andddd many of them check 1 good vial and then sell 100s of shit but generaly speaking they mislead with paper examples now day and age to impress the goolible bodybuild....

this lesson is realy not for the advance bodybuild it is for the intermidiate bodybuilder that is allowed to be on this site since this intermidiate bodybuild want to become advance bodybuild....so this lesson is for you 


WHAT ONE SHOULD NOTICE WHEN THEY GOT LEGIT TESTOSTERONA IN THE BLOOD OF HIGH QUALITY! i will name it in a list a b c d so everyone can read and have it infront of them so no need to run and take redicoulous blood tests of bunk products or underdose products


ok,,

when someone inject legit testosterona into blood this is what will happen


1,, HORNYNESS AT ALL TIME HIGH WITHIN HOURS AND DAYS....USUALY WITHIN HOURS IF YOU ARE NOT ON CRUSHING AI DOSES WHICH YOU SHOULD NOT BE AS ADVANCE BODYBUILD,, THE BODYBUILD WHEN TAKING LEGIT HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA BECOMES A SEX CRAVING MACHINE..OR AT THE LEAST A HORNY MOTHER ****ER WHO GET TURNED ON BY THE FEET AND HANDS OF A WELL TAKEN CARE OF BBW...YOU GET WHAT IM SAYING I HOPE...THE URGE TO JACK OFF IS THERE...YOU WAKE UP WITH HARDON BUT ITS NOT ONLY FOR A MOMENT ...ITS CONTONIOUS SEX CRAVE OR UMM HORNINESS...IT DOESNT GO AWAY AND BECOMES LARGER AND LARGER CRAVE BY THE DAY UNTIL STABLIZED BUT IT STABELIZE ON A SPECIFIC NUMBER OF JACK OFF SESSIONS A DAY ....IT CAN BE 1 OR 10 DEPENDING ON YOUR AGE AND OFCOURSE DOSE AND Q U A L I T Y OF THE INGREDIENTS IN THE VIALAKA THE POWDET OF THE TESTOSTERONA


2,, YOU WILL FIND OUT VERY VERY FAST THAT YOUR VOICE IS DEEPENING...NOW YES YOU MAY BE A HOMO WITH HIGH PITCH ITS AL FINE AND DANDY SOME FELLAS DONT HAVE DEEP VOICE PERIOD...BUT! EVEN THIS FELLAS WILL HAVE THEIR OWN VOICE DEEPENING ON LEGIT HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA POWDER ....THEY WILL ...THEY WILL NOTICE THEIR VOCAL BOX IS ONE OCTAVE LOWER..NOT ONLY IN THE MORNING WHEN WAKE UP BUT ALSO ALONG THE DAY...YOU WILL SIMPLY KNOW YOUR ON VOICE IS LOWER AND YES IT WILL HAPEN ALSO ON HGH...AND ALSO ON ESTROGENIC INCREASE COMPOUNDS FOR LEGIT HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA WILL ALWAYS GIVE IT ...THE FDA GH AND INSULINA MAY BALANCE IT LATER ON AT VERY HIGH DOSES BUT! THE OVER ALL VOICE ON HIGH DOSES OF HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA WILL A L W A Y S BE DEEPER THAN YOUR ORIGINAL VOICE
SO REMEMBER ....TESTOSTERONA CHARACTERS WILL DEEEPEN YOUR ORIGINAL VOICE TO SOME DEGREE UPON INITIAL INTAKE OF HIGH QUALITY LEGIT TESTOSTERONA ...NO IFS NO BUTS


3,, AGRESSIVNESS AND ENERGY ...THE ALL FEEL ON HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA IS OF A GOOD HIGH ...NOW IT IS NOTTTTTT NARCOTICS HIGH ...IT IS A GOOD HIGH THAT YOU DONT COME OFF FROM ...IT IS A HIGH THAT LAST AS LONG AS YOU ARE ON THIS HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA...IT GETS YOU ENERGIZED....IN A GOOD WAY ..PRODUCTIVE WAY WETHER YOU ARE A COUCH POTATO THAT WILL WORK MORE ON THE COMPUTER DUE TO THIS OR A FELLA THAT LIKE TO BE OUTSIDE AND DO THINGS...YOUR ENERGY LEVELS WILL BE H I G H E R and faster on legit high quality testosterona powder...it hapen fast no build up nothing ..it happen fast especialy on short esters ofcourse but in general it hapen fast when high quality testosterona is in the vial ...and you know exactly who i talk about when i say high quality ...norma test = high quality....one suplier in the sport is enormous highest quality i have ever seen and i wont mention names but most know who im talking about


4,, ESTROGEN WILL NOT GO OUT OF BAY ...ON REAL GOOD TESTOSTERONA POWDR ESTROGEN WONT GO CRAZY WACKY UP....IT WILL GO UP OFCOURSE TO SOME DEGREE..BUT THE QUALITY OF THE TESTOSTERONA WILL DETERMINE THE LEVEL OF ESTROGEN YOUR BODY WILL PUT OUT...AND HIGHER QUALITY THE TESTOSTERONA POWDER IS ...THE LESS ESTROGENIC SIDE EFFECTS YOU WILL SHOW....YES YES ...FROM BLOOD PRRSSURE...TO HEADACHES DUE TO BLOOD PRESSURE...TO PIMPLES...TO REST OF THE SIDE EFFECTS YOU ALL FEMILIAR WITH ...THE HIGHER QUALITY THE POWDR OF TESTOSTERONA IS = THE LESS PROBLEMS YOUR BODY WILL SHOW....THE SMOOTHER THINGS WILL FLOW AND THE BETTER THE TESTOSTERONA WILL FIT IT THE BIG SCHEME OF THINGS


5,, THE FEELING ON LEGIT TESTOSTERONA OF HIGH QUALITY IS J A C K E D FROM THE FIRST HOUR....YOU ARE JACKED...AS SIMPLE AS THAT...NOT ONLY SWOLE WITH WATER BALONIE...BUT J A C K E D ...YOU THICKEN FROM WITHIN AS MUCH AS FROM THE OUTSIDE...THERE IS ACTUAL THICKENING OF THE MUSCLE FROM THE INSIDE NOT ONLY FROM THE OUTSIDE...THAT MEANS YOUR VOLUME INCREASE...AND THIS IS WHAT MAKES YOU LOOK BIGGER..THIS THICKNESS...THIS THICKNESS DOES NOT COME FROM THE WATER WATER BETWEEN SKIN AND MUSCLE ONLY BUT ALSO FROM THE THICKENING FROM THE INSIDE OF THE MUSCLE....WITH BUNK LOWER QUALITY TESTOSTERONA ...THE THICKNENING IS MOSTLY FROM THE OUTSIDE...OR THERE IS NOT REALY THICKNENING HAPPENING BUT MORE OF QUICK BURST OF ENERGY DUE TO UNDERDOSING OF THE PRODUCT SO THE ENERGY CANT BE MAINTAINED ON A REGULAR BASIS ...SO THE THICKNESS CAN NOT BE BUILT UP ...SO YOU LOOK SWOLE BUT NOT REALLY THICKENING AS WHAT HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA POWDR DOES TO THE BODYBUILD 


now ...other products you take can increase or decrease the over all feel on testosterona but! on legit high quality powder of testosterona you will never have this doubt wethr you are on real shit or not,, you will know when you introduce the testosterona to the blood within hours to days ...you will know this is legit because the signs i mentioned above will be at all time high for you ...no matter what else you take if you take 300-400-500 mg of testosterona of high quality in one inject...it will show its colors and wil create what i describe above while all the other hormones work with it like an orchestra....the fda gh will accept the testosterona with open hands....it will balance some things the testosterona do ....but it will only make it look larger leaner and more impressive scuplpted to the naked eye ...it may decrease some of the characters of testosterona with time...but upon initial introducton of testosterona of high quality to blood every bodybuild wil notice what i wrote above ..it is writen in stone and do not let any suplier balonie you or anyone tell you otherwize...all this 3 week build up balonie ...no my friends...it start work and showing its color from the first damn hour you put it in ...even if long ester it start on the first hour and may take few more days but with high quality testosterona the 5 effects im talking about will be present PRESENT from the get go
"


----------



## trodizzle (May 27, 2015)

Way too much for me to  read here...

You know you have real test if the bloodwork shows it. Case closed.


----------



## Joliver (May 27, 2015)

Glancing through, I saw #4. I wouldn't bet my life on that.....

Quite a few errors in that write up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2015)

Number 4 is complete BS. The quality of the testosterone  has nothing to do with aromatization. The quantity does among other things.


----------



## Joliver (May 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Number 4 is complete BS. The quality of has nothing to do with aromatization. The quantity does among other things.



Beat ya sucka!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2015)

joliver said:


> Glancing through, I saw #4. I wouldn't bet my life on that.....
> 
> Quite a few errors in that write up.



Damn you for beating me by a keystroke Joli....we can still be friends though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2015)

joliver said:


> Beat ya sucka!!!!



Damn you again for beating me again....I'm questioning the ability to remain friends now. 

Edited your post to remove the link from my post.


----------



## Joliver (May 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Damn you for beating me by a keystroke Joli....we can still be friends though.



I also beat you in saying I beat you! Man I'm on fire today!!!


----------



## wabbitt (May 27, 2015)

Grammar is obviously not his expertise!  The only ways to verify the validity or strength of your test is through bloodwork or lab testing.  All of the shit you wrote is basically bunk, as not everyone will respond as you describe.  Then again, I am not a top level pro, so what do I know.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 27, 2015)

Didn't read. 

I'm hear for the Doc and Joli competition


----------



## kingsamson (May 27, 2015)

no body wants to learn these days

bunk test will bloat you much worse, much worse sides includes aromatization

this is hands on, no one said it doesnt aromatize its just more controlled body handles it better less issues, if you estro prone yes will still have issues


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> no body wants to learn these days
> 
> bunk test will bloat you much worse, much worse sides includes aromatization
> 
> this is hands on, no one said it doesnt aromatize its just more controlled body handles it better less issues, if you estro prone yes will still have issues



Bunk test means there is no test in the solution/vial. How does no test cause bloat? I'm thinking you should spend more time here learning than listening to these so called pros. You'd learn a lot here.

It's not that nobody wants to learn these days. It's that they want to learn something correctly from the beginning. Not waste time learning BS only to have to forget it and re-learn the topic once the correct information is presented to them


----------



## DF (May 27, 2015)

Not sure why you'd want to guess if your gear is the real deal.  Cheap blood work will tell you.


----------



## Paolos (May 27, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Way too much for me to  read here...
> 
> You know you have real test if the bloodwork shows it. Case closed.





wabbitt said:


> Grammar is obviously not his expertise!  The only ways to verify the validity or strength of your test is through bloodwork or lab testing.  All of the shit you wrote is basically bunk, as not everyone will respond as you describe.  Then again, I am not a top level pro, so what do I know.



I agree with Dizz and wabbit for sure. Looks like this was written by somebody preparing to do a first cycle
and promoting all the hype they researched. Very Little accuracy here....some but not a lot. And before you ask...
I have had verified blood test levels confirmed from well over 4500 on a blast down to 800 on a cruise.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 27, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> no body wants to learn these days
> 
> bunk test will bloat you much worse, much worse sides includes aromatization
> 
> this is hands on, no one said it doesnt aromatize its just more controlled body handles it better less issues, if you estro prone yes will still have issues



Thank you for your posts. You might include yourself in your statement about no one wants to learn these days. You yourself just threw a tantrum because people stated scientific facts and you would rather listen to a grammatically challenged "pro" who obviously doesn't know shit about shit. Just because someone is a pro doesn't mean they know everything there is to know. Those guys have coaches and trainers that tell them when to eat, how to train, when to take this pill, when to take this injection, when to shit, and when to sleep.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2015)

Well damn I guess all my jewce has been bunk... never needed an ai


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well damn I guess all my jewce has been bunk... never needed an ai



According to the 'pro' that means you had legit pharma test. The best of the best....


----------



## Pinkbear (May 27, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> 1,, HORNYNESS AT ALL TIME HIGH WITHIN HOURS AND DAYS....USUALY WITHIN HOURS IF YOU ARE NOT ON CRUSHING AI DOSES WHICH YOU SHOULD NOT BE AS ADVANCE BODYBUILD,, THE BODYBUILD WHEN TAKING LEGIT HIGH QUALITY TESTOSTERONA BECOMES A SEX CRAVING MACHINE..OR AT THE LEAST A HORNY MOTHER ****ER WHO GET TURNED ON BY THE FEET AND HANDS OF A WELL TAKEN CARE OF BBW...YOU GET WHAT IM SAYING I HOPE...THE URGE TO JACK OFF IS THERE...YOU WAKE UP WITH HARDON BUT ITS NOT ONLY FOR A MOMENT ...ITS CONTONIOUS SEX CRAVE OR UMM HORNINESS...IT DOESNT GO AWAY AND BECOMES LARGER AND LARGER CRAVE BY THE DAY UNTIL STABLIZED BUT IT STABELIZE ON A SPECIFIC NUMBER OF JACK OFF SESSIONS A DAY ....IT CAN BE 1 OR 10 DEPENDING ON YOUR AGE AND OFCOURSE DOSE AND Q U A L I T Y OF THE INGREDIENTS IN THE VIALAKA THE POWDET OF THE TESTOSTERONA
> 
> I'm gunna disagree. Some guys actually have reported loosing sex drive on certain compounds. if you determine the quality of juice by your jack off sessions I think you should contact dizzy
> 
> ...



 This last paragraph is all bullshit. Test cyp or enth is not going to make you feel shit within a couple hours... Possibly not even after a week maybe even 2 

this whole write up was not thought out at alL. No research of personal or what others have reported at all. I'd give this write up a C at best ...C- only be cuz you did hit some key points on what are possible symptoms of steroid use but to say this shit is set in stone is just bullshiT. 

Nothing is set in stone. None of us are alike. Everyone is different and different compounds with different people effect everyone differently. We can only know one thing and that is how a compound d effects you and only you

Only way to know if it's real is to get blood work. Or get a test kit ( iv only heard of them never seen one)


----------



## Tren4Life (May 27, 2015)

Who gives a fuk if this guy is a " Pro".  Unless he has a college education (I'm pretty sure this guy doesn't have an English major ) in how to take steroids he's just guessing. 

Hell we have smarter guys than him right here on this board and most of them have already weighed in.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 27, 2015)

#1, #4 and #5 are complete horseshlt.  I begun my journey with prescription testosterone (I can not comment on testosterona - maybe that just way more legit.....NOT).

You do NOT feel more horny in the first hour or first days of longer ester test like cyp or enth.  Anyone who actually says you are jacked from the first hour or days on is also a complete moron or *more likely trying to sell something.*

This is perhaps the worst information I've seen posted in 3 years.  It's not only factually incorrect its actually dangerous because there are complete newbies that believe this completely bogus info.

And, #4 is the worst of all.  Anyone who does not believe that some test will not amortize into estrogen is also unaware of the science behind AAS.  It is the very fact that it is legit test that it amortizes into estrongen.....and that estrogen must be managed on cycle to avoid sides caused by it.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2015)

Ow, this is great! :32 (18):


----------



## tunafisherman (May 27, 2015)

Ever heard of a placebo effect?  Much of what you stated is how you FEEL not what is actually in your system.  Yes, legit stuff will make you horny as hell (or so I have heard) and you will get bigger--if you still maintain a good diet/workout routine (simply shooting up wont make you huge bro).  Not sure if I have ever heard of the voice change but I also never paid attention to that.  #4 is complete BS as others have stated and #5 again is a feeling, not proof of legitimacy.  Blood work is what will tell you how legit it is.  Everything else may point to legit gear, or it may just be a placebo effect.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2015)

We got a STICKY here brothers and sisters!


----------



## HDH (May 27, 2015)

I got to this part-

1,, HORNYNESS AT ALL TIME HIGH WITHIN HOURS AND DAYS....

Then I was done reading. It was obvious that this was going to be a bunch of guesses backed by nothing.

Of, course after all the talk of #4, I had to go back and read a few sentences  

If a noob reads this and doesn't know any better, I believe we will see a bit of a placebo effect.

kingsamson, perhaps you should take some time and do some learning before posting on these topics.

I'll bet you have very good info and experience in the diet and training dept.

H


----------



## HDH (May 27, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Ever heard of a placebo effect?  Much of what you stated is how you FEEL not what is actually in your system.  Yes, legit stuff will make you horny as hell (or so I have heard) and you will get bigger--if you still maintain a good diet/workout routine (simply shooting up wont make you huge bro).  Not sure if I have ever heard of the voice change but I also never paid attention to that.  #4 is complete BS as others have stated and #5 again is a feeling, not proof of legitimacy.  Blood work is what will tell you how legit it is.  Everything else may point to legit gear, or it may just be a placebo effect.



I agree on placebo. I didn't realize you posted this until after I posted.

H


----------



## widehips71 (May 27, 2015)

I imagined Ronnie Coleman's voice in my head as I read this.  It made more sense that way


----------



## kingsamson (May 27, 2015)

I can feel test as soon as it enters my system

prop never longer than hour when bumping up dose. 

When i said bunk i ment low quality powder , not necasarily underdosed just shit

hands on fellas, science doesnt explain bodybuuilding everyone is indiviudal and everyone should learn their body and what compounds they react well too

hate seeing cookie cutter cycles all the time

also top chef stuff is just as good as pharma they are equal, unfortuantly id say 1/1000 sources are "top chefs" with legit connections to the best powders out there

a little bit of a tantrum maybe, 0 carbs since saturday with lots of cardio, 3 days out from stepping on stage, and i had to put my dog down of 13 years last night

so apologies just trying to help people differentiate good from bad


----------



## kingsamson (May 27, 2015)

losing sex drive and lack of agressivness is because everyone these days blasts ai's before even starting their cycle
they **** their estrogen to high or to low - this is for people who know their body and know their sweet spot

on 500mg test i dont use any ai at all, maybe some masteron if needed

but very common to see .5mg adex ed on 250mg test pw, yea your dick is not gona work fellas lol


----------



## tunafisherman (May 27, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> I can feel test as soon as it enters my system
> 
> prop never longer than hour when bumping up dose.
> 
> ...



I would disagree with you, Science DOES explain bodybuilding...if you follow the science you WILL get what you need.  If you follow the feelings and advice of bros, then you MIGHT get what you need, or you might just get ripped off.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 27, 2015)

You haven't been on this board until this month. When we give advice on cycles, we never say take an AI from day 1. We say have an AI on hand just in case. And someone's first cycle should be pretty basic and cookie cutter. You might not have any sides off 500mg a week. I might bad acne, and have high bp and blood pressure from my e sky rocketing. We could use the same lab, same dose, same everything, and have completely different results. First cycles should be cookie cutter cycles so people can see how they react.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 27, 2015)

As many of you guys know, I was using PSL gear for a good 6 months. Bunk gear will not give you more sides. More test usually equals more sides. I didn't get one zit nor did I feel anything. As soon as I started cruising at 250mgs with good gear, my results and sides were undeniable. 
Bunk gear= Perfect salad oil


----------



## kingsamson (May 27, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> You haven't been on this board until this month. When we give advice on cycles, we never say take an AI from day 1. We say have an AI on hand just in case. And someone's first cycle should be pretty basic and cookie cutter. You might not have any sides off 500mg a week. I might bad acne, and have high bp and blood pressure from my e sky rocketing. We could use the same lab, same dose, same everything, and have completely different results. First cycles should be cookie cutter cycles so people can see how they react.



oh i comepltly agree, was my point everyone is individual, should learn your body.

i havent been here long just saying what i seen on other boards, only reason i am still here after 2 days is because you guys are a little less bullshit 

and a little more open which i like very much.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> a little bit of a tantrum maybe, 0 carbs since saturday with lots of cardio, 3 days out from stepping on stage, and i had to put my dog down of 13 years last night
> 
> so apologies just trying to help people differentiate good from bad



Sorry to hear about your dog; it sucks. If you had enough dogs, you know the day you get that puppy, that day is coming but it doesn't make it easy.

You said you're stepping on stage? Post up the pic.s. ok?


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2015)

This shit should be grounds for perma ban. Bad info is worse than no info.


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 28, 2015)

I jerked off while reading this…so my test is real right?


----------



## hulksmash (May 28, 2015)

Individual.

I don't get sides but increased libido, energy, and water retention (and negate the last if using letro).


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2015)

I've had Pharma grade prescribed to me for years and I've never experienced what you described. If it's dose-dependent, what dose would result in these effects?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 28, 2015)

Rip said:


> I've had Pharma grade prescribed to me for years and I've never experienced what you described. If it's dose-dependent, what dose would result in these effects?




A gram straight to the jugular.


----------



## kingsamson (May 28, 2015)

everyone is obivously different, was really more ment, read inbetween the lines

that being said, you guys really never got agression in the gym from test? lol 
shit makes me wana kill weights, add in tren and I want to destory my body in the worst ways wen im traning 
love it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> everyone is obivously different, was really more ment, read inbetween the lines
> 
> that being said, you guys really never got agression in the gym from test? lol
> shit makes me wana kill weights, add in tren and I want to destory my body in the worst ways wen im traning
> love it



Sure some ppl get aggression, I do when I'm blasting, but everyone responds differently to different dosages and compounds.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> everyone is obivously different, was really more ment, read inbetween the lines
> 
> that being said, you guys really never got agression in the gym from test? lol
> shit makes me wana kill weights, add in tren and I want to destory my body in the worst ways wen im traning
> love it



I don't think test, or tren for that matter, make you aggressive.  I think that if you are an asshole or an aggressive person to start with they will increase that trait in you.  If you are not as aggressive, you will simply lift more.  Tren can make you feel like a God at times in the gym though... as in "I can lift anything in here, and the gym owners need to buy me more weights"


----------



## Hrsecck (May 28, 2015)

400 mg pharma test Cyp had me destroying the weights. Just my experience. I definitely felt more aggressive even on a relatively low dose. I wouldn't call it rage by any means, just felt more aggressive. Also maybe it was the placebo effect but it seemed like I felt the magic within hours of pin. Again just my individual experience.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

Perhaps I am confusing aggressiveness with rage/asshole'ness.


----------



## Hrsecck (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, it wasn't asshole'ness I was feeling. Definitely more intense though. ****ing awesome!


----------



## kingsamson (May 28, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> I don't think test, or tren for that matter, make you aggressive.  I think that if you are an asshole or an aggressive person to start with they will increase that trait in you.  If you are not as aggressive, you will simply lift more.  Tren can make you feel like a God at times in the gym though... as in "I can lift anything in here, and the gym owners need to buy me more weights"



lol yes of course, i am the most docile person there is
i ment more agression in the gym

well agression in general just take it out on the gym and pacify myself lol


----------



## HDH (May 28, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> everyone is obivously different, was really more ment, read inbetween the lines
> 
> that being said, you guys really never got agression in the gym from test? lol
> shit makes me wana kill weights, add in tren and I want to destory my body in the worst ways wen im traning
> love it



Let this go man. No reading in between the lines.

This is one of the worst write-ups I have ever seen.

The more you continue to post, the more credibility you will lose.

Enough.

H


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2015)

LOL!!!
Yeah, that's what I thought. 



coltmc4545 said:


> A gram straight to the jugular.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 29, 2015)

Honestly I don't feel shit on even a gram of test. The only compounds I "feel" anything on is tren, drol, dbol, and var and by feel I mean pumps. Tren I know the day it really kicks in because I feel like Zeus. Test on the other hand, no. Hell I could run 2 grams of test and the only thing I "feel" is more sweaty, a harder dick more frequently, and bloated as shit from my estrogen spiking. I'm pretty sure my ugl's test is legit if their tren is legit. And I don't need blood tests to prove it. But I've never once "felt" an injection from test, tren, mast, deca, or npp an hr or even 12 hrs after, unless I get tren cough. I feel that shit right away. Of course I don't run test base or tne or tren base so I can't speak on that. I just know this write up is retarded and if a new guy reads it, even if he's got pharma shit, he'll start bashing bayer or phizer because he thinks his shits bunk because some guy posted on a board in this one thread that a "pro" that he "knows" said this is the word of God and should be followed. Seriously worst thread ever. I'll take a million asking for source threads over bullshit like this any fvcking day. 

OP, welcome to UGBB, where we don't sugar coat shit and will call stupid shit out in a heartbeat. Glad you're here. Even if it's for a good laugh.


----------



## hulksmash (May 29, 2015)

Get at 'em Colt..

Just realized I never read the original post.

More GH15 BS..

Hulk no like GH15.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 29, 2015)

Maybe he's a Wizard but Im bettin he cant play Mortal Kombat...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## ccpro (May 29, 2015)

I got dumber reading this thread.....


----------



## ToolSteel (May 29, 2015)

I have pretty mich zero sides from test. Good or bad ones. Guess my bloodwork must have been bunk


----------



## kingsamson (May 29, 2015)

HDH said:


> Let this go man. No reading in between the lines.
> 
> This is one of the worst write-ups I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



lol enough?

haha okay mr boss man


----------



## Joliver (May 29, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> lol enough?
> 
> haha okay mr boss man



Kingsamson, unfortunately, we've had many fine member candidates of late. We...uh....we have to let you go. Its a tough economy, and if there was a way to keep you on, I would.  I'm sorry, but I have no choice.


----------



## kingsamson (May 29, 2015)

joliver said:


> Kingsamson, unfortunately, we've had many fine member candidates of late. We...uh....we have to let you go. Its a tough economy, and if there was a way to keep you on, I would.  I'm sorry, but I have no choice.



:32 (11):

but i like it here lol
probably cause its not a source board


----------



## Joliver (May 29, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> :32 (11):
> 
> but i like it here lol
> probably cause its not a source board



Listen pal! You're fired. Move on! Just fill out the forms clean out your inbox and get out!!! I don't want to have to repeat myself. And I hate repeating myself.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 29, 2015)

This thread is wildly entertaining


----------



## kingsamson (May 29, 2015)

joliver said:


> Kingsamson, unfortunately, we've had many fine member candidates of late. We...uh....we have to let you go. Its a tough economy, and if there was a way to keep you on, I would.  I'm sorry, but I have no choice.



GAH! fine
i will leave my tren with the receptionist


----------



## ripped_one (May 30, 2015)

Entertaining read I must say.


----------



## ccpro (May 30, 2015)

least entertaining thread I keep coming back to.....I'm an idiot!!!!


----------

